# Des Lyttle



## Cyril Hamill (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry to report the death of Des Lyttle ex R/O on the 27th April at the early age of 63.Des attended Hardcastle Street Belfast 67/68.He served on the following ships from 1971 until 1975 before emigrating to Canada.Booker Vanguard,Geest Bay,Memphis,Thuleland,Discovery(research ship),Norse Marshall,Hinakura,Trefusis,Strathtrunin,Post Runner and lastly Strathassynt. He will be sadly missed.


----------

